# toro 38080 8/24



## Smithrmark (Mar 16, 2020)

hello i just got a new to me 1986 toro 38080 8/24
this is my first snowblower and i bought it for $100 cad. when i find out how to post pictures i will document my progress.
so far i have done head removal and new gasket and lapping of the exhaust valve and i bought a new carb. The exhaust bolts broke as i was trying to loosen them, the muffler was glowing red after like 5 min of use. so i searched these forums and found out that my exhaust valve needs lapping. so i borrowed a compression gauge. I had 55 psi when i pulled it 6 times. Head bolts came off easy and the cylinder walls looked great to me. so i did a general clean up and lapped my exhaust valve. now i have the head back on and still getting 55-60 psi when pulled 6 times. I researched afterwards and that could be because of the auto decompression mechanism that these engines have. I going to need some help along the way from this forum, I will add pictures and videos when i find out how to do that.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I do not get consistent results measuring compression with the recoil starter. As you mentioned, often the compression release mechanism causes false readings. On the few machines I have had with electric start, the compression measurements seem accurate. I much more trust a cylinder leak-down test. If you have access to one of these testers I recommend it. 

A glowing muffler certainly can be valve related, did you measure the valve lash? If the exhaust lash it too small, the valve can stay open and cause the issue. 

let us know any progress on this effort, we can help.


----------



## Smithrmark (Mar 16, 2020)

I have measured the clearance with a feeler gauge and it had .010 (had tight drag) for exhaust after I did the lapping and .008 for intake (no lapping)

Does anyone know what kind of ignition I have I got a coil that picks up a magnet on the flywheel and sends the spark to the plug. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

look up your here, with your serial number. Then you can see parts diagrams.

https://www.toro.com/en/parts?SearchText=38080&SelectedFilterByOption=equipment


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Smithrmark said:


> I have measured the clearance with a feeler gauge and it had .010 (had tight drag) for exhaust after I did the lapping and .008 for intake (no lapping)
> 
> Does anyone know what kind of ignition I have I got a coil that picks up a magnet on the flywheel and sends the spark to the plug.
> 
> ...


* More Than Likely It is still a Point Ignition on it.*


----------



## Smithrmark (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Smithrmark (Mar 16, 2020)

i have a 1986 and i do not see a wire coming from my "points" to the high voltage air coil that does to the spark plug.

how do i post videos do i have to post it to youtube first?


----------



## Smithrmark (Mar 16, 2020)

I have play in my worm gear Fore and aft

I have play in my drive pulley

And my third gear speed won’t engage on the gear shift position 

Those are all the problems I have now

The augur drum has no play 

Are these symptoms normal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithrmark (Mar 16, 2020)

how bad is this?

what do i need to do to fix it?

is it worth fixing ? ( this is my first snowblower )

thanks for the help


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

She appears to be a bit mangled by the previous repair guy. Summer is coming, everyone is broke or not working. You might be able to find a machine with a better housing that you can drop your motor on for next to nothing. Good luck!


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I don't think the auger gear-case play is that much, especially for a 40 year old (??) machine. When refurbishing a new to me machine, I always open up and inspect the impeller bearing, and usually end up replacing. It is not that expensive, and is simple to replace, as long as you can get the pulley off. That auger pulley looks bent or installed a bit crooked on yours, and replacement pulleys can be expensive on EBay. But that could still be the impeller bearing. 

Sorry, I have not yet worked on reverse plates. And yes as Gibbs says, machines will be cheap and easy to find this summer, at least by me they will. 

tx


----------



## Smithrmark (Mar 16, 2020)

i got everything off pulley and such and looks like the pulley is definitely bent from previous job. everything else looks good


----------

